# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalor shqip-shqip

## EugeniB

Mos e di ndokush se ku mund te gjej fjalor shqip-shqip ne internet?

Faleminderit

----------


## njeriu2006

http://ajdipepa.blog.com/Fjalore/

Kliko tek fjalor elektronik shpjegues.

----------


## Manulaki

www.argjiro.net/fjalor

por nuk eshte shqip-shqip (sorry)

E hapa kete lidhjen e mesiperme mirepo del me virus.

----------


## GL_Branch

si fjalor me terma fjale shqipe po mendon ndoshta?

p.s Manulaki pse ma ke marr Masken ne avatar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## njeriu2006

Provo te klikosh ketu nje here. 

Nuk ka rrezik virusi. Do te kete qene ndonje popup.

----------


## Manulaki

> si fjalor me terma fjale shqipe po mendon ndoshta?
> 
> p.s Manulaki pse ma ke marr Masken ne avatar



ma ke marre ti mua, kam prova bile  :pa dhembe: 

lidhja qe te dhashe eshte anglisht-shqip ose shqip -anglisht. Une e perdor vazhdimisht, eshte shume faqe e mire. hihihiiii

----------


## Pasiqe

> www.argjiro.net/fjalor
> 
> por nuk eshte shqip-shqip (sorry)
> 
> E hapa kete lidhjen e mesiperme mirepo del me virus.


I hodha nje sy, dhe me doli qe "zombie" perkthehej lugat!!! :pa dhembe:

----------


## NoName

ku mund te gjej fjalor shqip-shqip?

----------


## taulant07

qka p[o thuni breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## taulant07

emri gresa ka kuptim shqip

----------


## xani1

Fjalorin shqip-shqip mund ta gjesh nëse e kërkon ne google: gjuha shqipe.
Unë e kam gjetur jo vetëm fjalorin, por edhe libra të tjerë, të cilët  mund t`i shfletosh e t`i lexosh shumë thjeshtë.

----------


## FESO

a mund  dikush tem tregoje  kuptimin e emrit GRESA . ju  jutem shum.
falemenderit

----------


## FESO

prejardhja e emrit,  dhe  cfar kuptimi ka?  cka  do me thene GRESA

----------


## FESO

ku  mund ta gjej kuptomin  e ketij emri,  a e din dikush?

----------


## -BATO-

> Mos e di ndokush se ku mund te gjej fjalor shqip-shqip ne internet?
> 
> Faleminderit


*FJALOR SHQIP*

----------


## drague

> *FJALOR SHQIP*


bato je i papam. :buzeqeshje: 

nji cift ballish do ti dhuroj. :shkelje syri:

----------


## alem_de

[QUOTE=drague;2525831]bato je i papam. :buzeqeshje: 

nji cift ballish do ti dhuroj. :shkelje syri: [/

Miku im drague :e lashte: shte nje fjalore << I GJUHES SE SOTME SHQIPE>> me 4100 fjale botim i vitit 1980 (i mi).I ka te gjitha dialektet e gjuhes Shqipe.Une e perdore nga do nje here.

Nderime dhe me te mira.

----------


## aimilius

E gjen ketu fjalor shqip shqip

----------

